# Snow Hauling - MN



## 4SeasonsOutdoor (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm in the east metro and I have to questions - 
1. How do you estimate hauling snow when there gets to be too much snow that there is no more room around the lot?
2. Where is a dump site to put the snow?
Also, I've used the search function but didn't find info.
Thanks


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Normally we charge by the hour for a operator for your loader, plus charge by the hour for dump truck operator. That is how my company charges for haul away. Normally you are going to take it to your own site to dump it if the city doesn't have a designated place for it.
I hope this helps !!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

dump sites are a problem nobody wants it (fluids and trash and salt) i have found a couple sites thru businesses we work with and pay them a lease for the land. guessing how much is tough billed all hourly and guess how many loads and how long to run a load plus per load cost for the dumpsite. we have been doing this so long i can look at piles and guess how many loads pretty close.

had 1 cust dispute bill she said the 4 dump trucks were only here for 15 minutes but you billed me 6 hrs. oh where do you think the snow went? the alley behind your building?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> had 1 cust dispute bill she said the 4 dump trucks were only here for 15 minutes but you billed me 6 hrs. oh where do you think the snow went? the alley behind your building?


Six hours! The back alley? Why, I thought you just returned to sender? "Dear g0d, here's your snow back....thanks, snowman55."


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

needless to say i don't do that lot anymore. some people will just never "get" what it is we provide and better of just not dealing with them


----------



## Kollen Parsons (Oct 21, 2010)

Dump Sites are like gold! Try calling a City Street Department in your area......When you get the call back, like I have, they are usually laughing. I've had city street dept guys ask me to call them if I find one because they are out of space. I've had other city guys tell stories of dumping at DOT sites and having to return to get "thier" snow.

I was just lucky In the past and have been able to utilize city dumps. 

Network: 
Try the standard landfills. They, at times, will take in snow. Keep and eye out while servicing your customers. Sometimes another vendor will have a place or a customer willing to let snow be hauled in. Also try contacting local excavation companies or farmers. Stop and talk to property owners that appear to have extra space. Everyone could use some extra money right now.

Another option is snow melters. Contact a company that has this equipment or if you are able to afford it....buy it! They aren't cheap. Locally the airports and large commercial sites are eating these up.

We are at 89% of the snowfall average in Metro MN right now. The majority of our customers are out of space and the odds of finding a dump site slim to none.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Check craigslist. also I posted a link on the mn weather thread there was a place in roseville taking snow. I saw another in maple grove also.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

There are a couple of ads on Craigslist for dump sites. I also know of one on the E.side of St.Paul.


----------



## mnz28 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dump all the snow in the metrodome?


----------



## KLACOE (Dec 26, 2010)

Deershack, can you tell me more info on the St Paul dump site you know about. Thanks Kurt


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Send me your Email address.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

KLACOE;1184696 said:


> Deershack, can you tell me more info on the St Paul dump site you know about. Thanks Kurt


Send your Email again. I lost it when I clicked the wrong button.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

If just starting hauling is easiest charged Hourly. Loader hours + trucking hours= total price. You can ask the customer if they have a budget to not go over or do some math and get a ballpark Number for them.
As for dump sites I know little about the east metro but we have 2-3 in the west metro. You can try cities but most will tell you to get lost. Because of the amount of snow dump prices are way up and distance traveled is up also. We have been hauling out of Minneapolis out west 1hr 20 min round trip and thats short for some people. If you need sites on the west side let me know we have lots of room.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got a site in Fargo. $10/load, bring it on up


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

My clients have had me do it one of two ways:
By the hour or by the yard. By the yard is much more profitable. I use 40 yard dumpsters (usually over weight) and go like hell.
I have three dump sites: west metro, 694/100 area and north.


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

Dump truck rate (2 hour min) + machine rate to load (whatever your min is)


----------

